# Sign to hang on your bikes



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

You know the sign that you hang on your bikes at the back, it's square with chevrons on it.

Well doe's anyone want one, its aluminum used once and the proper job.

It's freeeee if you collect it from Clevedon North Somerset Junction 20 M5


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

'It's freeeee if you collect it from Clevedon North Somerset Junction 20 M5'

Is that where it fell off? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sorry Loddy - it is one of those mornings :roll: :lol: 


Geoff


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

No probs, I'm tidying my lockup and I have loads of stuff ( when I get to it)


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

Do u still have this ? Ill pay the postage if you can post


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

If you can't post, I can collect it end of March when I am back from Spain!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We will be driving up the M5 after visiting VanBitz next Monday and would be very happy to help you offload such a large item if it is still in the way, the only one we have is plastic and therefore not legal in Italy (home of Fiamma who make them both of course) so I would be happy to arrange transfer if that would help?

Dave


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Not entirely sure the metal one IS legal in some countries. The 'white' stripes are also reflective, which then appears to emit a 'white' light which could be deemed as illegal as showing a white light to the rear whilst moving.
Not sour grapes, my offer was a little tongue in cheek anyway


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I have a thule towbar bike rack with lights.Will i still need the sign as well.
If not i have one in my garage  
Les


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

From my understanding the sign is a legal requirement in Spain and Italy with the chevrons pointing down towards the offside of the vehicle i.e. to the LEFT in those countries.

Spain accepts the plastic one with reflectors whereas Italy requires the whole surface to be reflective - hence why it appears to give off the white reflection. Hence why Italy requires the metal rather than the plastic one. Many people use them in France too, but they are not a required item for France.

Dave


----------

